# موبايلك رنان بين رقصة التنورة و ميعاد الآ&#158



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 مارس 2006)

*موبايلك رنان بين رقصة التنورة و ميعاد الآ&#158*

*رنات لوجهات فيديو كليبات محمدية
=======================================
و كأن المحمدية هى أكبر عقدة نفسية لدى المحمدى ؛تستيقظ فى مصر من نومك لتجد أن نشرة اخبار الاذاعة غارقة فى تفسير كل حدث يحدث على وجه الارض بإعتباره جزء من المؤامرة التنصيرية النصرانية اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية الالحادية لإجتزاز جذور المحمدية من الكرة الارضية  تنزل من بيتك لتركب حافلات المواصلات العامة فتجد على  مقدمة السيارة لافته ذهبية مكتوب عليها بفخر" هذا الاوتوبيس صٌنٍع فى دولة اسلامية شقيقة! و تحت العبارة بخط صغير :صٌنٍع فى اسطنبول"  فهل عندما يكون الاوتوبيس أمريكى الصنع مثلا  سيكتبون  فى تلك الحالة هذا الاتوبيس صٌنع فى دولة نصرانية كافرة و العياذ  باللات؟؟؟  تذهب الى جامعتك لتجد استاذك يحول محاضرات الهندسة الى محاضرات فى  سيرة الشيخ الغزالى  فتجده بدلا من ان يشرح لك نظرية ميلمان  يكلمك عن أن الشيخ الغزالى قال  عندما ذهب للغرب الكافر " رأيت إسلاما و لم أرى مسلمين" و رأى الدكتور انه معنى ذلك  ان جميع علوم الغرب الكافر  موجودة أصلا فى القرآن و منقولة  منه نقلا  و اننا لا نستطيع الاستفادة من قرآننا  لأننا تركنا عزنا الموجود فى قرآننا  و بحثنا عنه خارج قرآننا فأذلنا اللات  . وقفت انا و سألت هذا العبقرى : طيب يا دكتور  هل هم فى الغرب يفهمون اللغة العربية حتى يستخرجون من القرآن هذا التقدم العلمى؟ 
فرد الدكتور  بثقة: دول بيتكلموا بالسبعة  ألسن ( يقصد ان الغربيين الكفرة داخل فم كل منهم سبعة السن كل لسان يتكلم بلغة و أحد تلك الألسنة مخصص للكلام بلغة القرآن)
فعدت و سألت: طيب يا دكتور   يعنى لو أحضرنا الامام الغزالى رضى اللات عنه و ارضاه و معه مئة الف ٍمن مًن مًن اللات عليهم بحفظ القرآن و حٌسن الاسلام و وضعناهم  معاً معمل بحوث الطاقة فى  جامعة اكسفورد  و طلبنا منهم  إستخراج  قانون بقاء الطاقة من سورة البقرة هل سيستطيعون؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا إجابة الدكتور  كانت : آه و نص على حد قول الفنانة  نانسى عجرم  فالرجل مؤمن تماما بالاعجاز    العلمى فى القرآن الكريم  و سبق له ان استخرج تكوين  معالج  إنتل  سيليرون  الاقتصادى من سورة "ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل"
لذلك لم يكن مستغربا انه عندما زار السيد بيل جيتس  دولة الطلبان المقامة فى مصر العام الماضى تصدرت انباء اعتناقه ديانة النّكّاح  جريدة الاهرام الحكومية الرصينة  بينما تجاهلت نفس الجريدة تكذيب الخبر  المحرج الذى صدر عنه شخصيا بعد ان انتقل من مصر الى  أسرائيل  .أرأيتم نكران جميل اكثر من ذاك و الرجل كان فى عمر الثالثة عشر عندما وقع فى يده مخطوطة بها بعض آيات الذكر الحكيم من سورة "ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد و إرم ذات العماد" فإستخرج منها برنامجه الشهير توسTAPE OPERATING SYSTEM  بإستخدام احد السبعة ألسن الموجودة داخل فمه  هذا البرنامج الذى طوره بعد ذلك بعد ان اطلع على سورة العاديات خاصة آية الغاسقات غسقا و حوله الى دوس DISK OPERATING SYSTEM اى ان  القرآن هو مصدر كل ثروته الطائلة و مع ذلك يمتنع عن الايمان به  فعلا فهؤلاء الغربيين الكفرة قد ختم  اللات على قلوبهم  سامحوهم أصلهم جهلة ما يعرفوش  ف-بيل جيتس هو الانسان القرد(((مع الاعتذار للانسان القرد الاصلى شامبانزى القرن الواحد و العشرين ابراهيم الخولى لأستعارتنا تعبيره العبقرى الانسان القرد فهذا التعبير هو حق ملكية فكرية خاص به و تريبس مسجل فى منظمة التجارة العالمية)))صدق الناصح لأمثالنا من فصيلة الانسان القرد الكافر الكفور بأن لا نجادل و لا نناقش.
لقد كانت كلمة الدكتور كلمة غبية لا تحتاج كل هذا الاهتمام فهل لو ذهب الدلاى لاما الى  سان فرانسيسكو و قال رأيت بوزية و لم ارى بوزيين  فهل معنى ذلك ان الغرب  بوزى غصب عنه شاء من شاء و أبى من أبى و اللى مش عااااااااجبه يشرب من بحر غزة! و  ان علوم الغرب الكافر و إكتشافاته مسروقة من تعاليم بوزا  شاء من شاء و أبى من أبى و اللى مش عاااااااجبه يشرب من بحر غزة! و ان البوزيين متخلفين لأنهم انصرفوا عن تعاليم بوزا التى عزهم يكمن بها و بحثوا عن العزة فى غيرها فأذلهم بوزا الى ان يرجعوا لتعاليمه؟؟؟؟ 
فبنفس المنطق الغريب  طلع علينا الطالبان المتمكنين من السيطرة على كل مناحى الحياة بمصر  بتعبيرات" الاقتصاد الاسلامى " و البنوك الاسلامية و المايوه الشرعى و الطب الاسلامى و الفلسفة الاسلامية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و  ثم ختموها بأعجب العجائب و هو الفن الاسلامى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أما الاقتصاد الاسلامى  فهو يعلمنا كيف يتمكن اللص من سرقة اموال المسلم بعد ان يوهمه انه سيمنحه من ماله هذا رزق طيب حلال زلالا لا ربا و لا ريبة
اما البنوك الاسلامية فهى البنوك التى يغيرون فيها  اسم الفائدة الربوية لتصبح المرابحة الاسلامية  رزقا طيبا حلالا زلالا لا ربا و لا ريبة
أما عن الطب الاسلامى فلا مانع فالطب الاسلامى يقوم على علاج مرض السكر بعسل النحل؟ و علاج  كل الامراض المعدية بالذباب  و علاج بقية الامراض و البدع المستحدثة  ببول بعير الصدقة
كل ما اتمناه ان اباطرة الدولة الطلبانية و باروناتها  عندما يمن اللات عليهم بالامراض الا يسارعون الى مستشفيات الغرب الكافر  بحثا عن العلاج  الكافر و اللات الشافى  و يتركون لنا نحن الكفرة العلاج بهذه المستحدثات الغربية الكافرة و أن يعالجوا هم انفسهم بعسل النحل و الذباب و بول بعير الصدقة
 و هذا مقبول بكل تاكيد 
و لكن اختراعات مثل المايوه الشرعى الذى تتسلمه المرأة المسلمة المحجبة المفخرة المبخرة المخمرة  المنقبة الملثمة  و تتسلم معه فتوى من دار الافتاء بأنه مايوه طيب حلال  زلال لا ربا و لا ريبه  و غيره من الاختراعات المحمدية  المشابهة هى اختراعات عجيبة فعلا فإذا كانت المرأة المسلمة مامورة ان تقر فى دارها بالامر القرآنى فما حاجتها للمايوه الشرعى  فهل يجب عليها ان ترتدى مايوها شرعيا بشهادة دار الافتاء اذا قررت ان تنزل الى قاع البحر لتزرع الغام  بحرية لسفن القوزم الكافرين ام لتقوم بعملية استشهادية جهادية فدائية  توصلها الى ضفاف انهار الخمر التى ليست للسكر بل لذة للشاربين 
و أختراعات مثلا مثل الفلسفة المحمدية المزعومة فى حين الفلسفة هى من احرم المحرمات فى الفقه المحمدى 
و اختراعات  مثل  الفن المحمدى فى حين ان الفن هو أحرم  المحرمات التى ورد بها من الاحاديث المحمدية و المقاطع القرآنية بما يفيد تحريمها حرمة تامة كثيرة جدا 
و لكنها  حالة من الهوّس الثيوقراطى المحمدى المتخلف تسيطر على هذه البلاد  المريضة نفسيا و عقليا  بمرض الحقد المحمدى على الانسانية جمعاء
 فلما دخل الموبايل مصر كان التساؤل لدى العالمين ببواطن العقلية المحمدية  هو متى سيكتشفون ان اختراع الموبايل موجود اصلا فى القرآن منذ آلاف السنين و ان كل ما فعله العلماء الغربيين هم انهم استخرجوا الاختراع من القرآن  و نفذوه
و متى سيظهر الموبايل المحمدى  و  و ما هى الامكانيات الاضافية التى سيقوم علماء الغرب الكافر بوضعها لامة الايمان و المحمدية فى الموبايل المحمدى؟؟
لم تمضى الكثير من الشهور حتى ظهر الموبايل المحمدى فعلا فى البداية كان من انتاج شركة اريكسون السويدية الكافرة ثم دخلت سونى و سامسونج المشركتين مجال المنافسة و بإمكانيات مثل
قراءة القرآن و الاحاديث المؤكدة و تمييز الحديث الضعيف الاسناد من الحديث متصل الاسناد و التفريق بين الحديث القدسى و الحديث النبوى و تفسير القرآن و تحديد اتجاهات القبلة بالقمر الإصطناعى مع امكانية  اضافة ميزة تفجير العبوات الناسفة عن بعد و تفجير الاحزمة الناسفة للآخرين و لنفسك بطريقة متزامنة مع امكانية توجيه الطائرات الى الابراج  بمنتهى الدقة بصورة متوافقة متناسقة متواقتة  و بعدد لانهائى من الاستشهاديين
هذا على صعيد المكونات الصلبة لجهاز الموبايل الاسلامى او الخيلوى المحمدى و فى رواية اخرى السيليولير المحمدى او النقال المحمدى او الجوال المحمدى HARD WARE أما على صعيد المكونات اللينةSOFT WARE فقد انتشرت مشروعات الرنات و اللوجوهات المحمدية(الشعارات البصرية و السمعية) حتى أصبح محلات الرنات و اللوجوهات المحمدية منتشرة فى كل حارة و زقاق فى ارض بلاد الالف بليون مأذنة و قد نسى المحمديين تماما ان الموسيقى و كل انواع الآلات الموسيقية محرمة  حرمة تامة الا الدف اذا عزفت عليه الجاريات فقط و فى حالات الاعراس و ختان الاناث فقط لا غير  و لكن يبدو ان المحمديين لا يحبون ان يتذكرون اوامر دينهم الا فيما يؤذون به الآخرين فقط  حتى تلك اللحظة لم تكن قد نشات اى جدلية تحريم و كأن  الرنات المونوفونيك كان معمول بها فى الجاهلية  و كأن الرنة البوليفونيك دفٌ تعزف عليه جارية (آلة إيقاعية  كانت منتشرة فى الجاهلية و العياذ باللات تاكد ان رسول اللات أباح استخدامها للنساء فقط لاغير و فى الاعراس و ختان الاناث فقط لا غير و لكن الدف فقط  دون غيره من آلات الطرب و اسناد الغناء ودون بقية المعازف ) بل و ظهرت منتجات تكميلية اخرى مثل فتوى او لاين و عمر خالد اون لاين و خالد الجندى او لاين بل الشعراوى او لاين و وهبة الدقيقة جنيهان فالمنتجات المحمدية لا تباع و لا تشترى حتى نقول سعر الدقيقة بل هى وهبة.
 و لكن مع ظهور  خاصية البوليفونيك و العياذ بالات و هى النغمات الهاى فاى المجسمة التى  تأكد ان مصدر تصاميم الدوائر الالكترونية التى اضيفت للجهاز ليتمكن من  تسجيلها موجودة فى سورة " يا واحشنى موت"  هذا ايضا على صعيد المكونات الصلبة HARD WARE بقى على صعيد المكونات اللينةSOFT WARE  إحتياج السوق لكمية من الاغنيات المحمدية و المدائح الموزعة هارمونيا على الكثير من الآلات الموسيقية  حتى تكون صالحة للتسجيل بطريقة البوليفونيك و طبعا آلة الدف  لا تفى بإحتياجات السوق و هنا كان من المتوجب على شركات الرنات و اللوجوهات المحمدية ان تفعل نفس ما فعلته البنوك المحمدية فى مصر اذ  استأجر كل منها  بصمجى بدرجة مفتى خاص يقوم هذا البصمجى بالبصم على فتوى بحلال كل عملية ربا يقوم لها البنك  غير ان شركات الرنات رأت ان حالة التهوس المحمدى التى اجتاحت البلاد  قد تخطت مرحلة  الحاجة لبصمجى خاص لكل شركة للافتاء بأن كل رنة من الرنات المباعة حلال زلال رزقا  طيبا لا ربا و لا ريبة  فقررت تلك الشركات استغلال حالة الإستجداء الحضارى التى يحتاجونها و ادعوا ان مطرب بريطانى مشهور قد اعتنق دين اللات  حالا و قرر ان يهب حياتنه القادمة للمحمول المحمدى الشريف و انتوى ان يكرس البقية الباقية من حياته لجهاد سيدنا الموبايل  رضى اللات عنه و ارضاه  و استجلبوا احد المؤلفة قلوبهم و هو المطرب الادريبيجانى سامى يوسف بزعم انه المطرب البريطانى الكافر الذى تاب الى  اللات و بعد ان رأى بعينه ثمرة باذنجان مكتوب فى داخلها إنا اعطيناك الكوثر فصلى لربك و انحر و كانت هذه رسالة من عند اللات  لإسلامه و بدأ هذا المطرب الادريبيجانى فى اصدار البومه الاول  - المعلم- و كتب على وجه السى دى أن الاغنية  تم تسجيلها باستخدام شتى انواع من الطبول و أنه حصل على فتوى بأن الطبول لا بأس بإستخدامها اسلاميا .. لذلك فقد  فشل فى التسويق فى سوق الرنات و اللوجوهات و تم اجراء  عملية محاولة انعاش سريعة عن طريق  تصويره بطريقة الفيديو كليب   و لكن فيديو كليب عثمانلى  لرجال يرتدون بيجامات بيضاء تشبه قميص الاكتاف الخاص بمستشفى المجانين  و لا اعلم لماذا لم يرتدون الجلباب بل يرتدون البيجاما رغم ان ارتداء البيجاما  حتى لو كانت بيضاء هو نوع من الانتصار للنصرانية الكافرة على الجلابية الاسلامية و الشريفة   و هم يسيرون فى الصحراء و لا اعلم لماذا ذهبو للصحراء بهذه البيجامات البيضاء و لماذا لم يرتدون ملابس الخروج العادية لماذا البيجاما خاصة انهم لا يصورون داخل منازل   لا تجادل و لا تناقش كالعادة و اصبحت و انت جالس فى وسائل المواصلات العامة فجاة تجد الموبايل الخاص بأحد الركاب يرن لننظر الى شاشته لنجد رجل مخنس  على وجهه ذقن صغيرة دائرية حول فمه تشبه ذقن التيس الجبلى ذو القرنين  يرتدى بيجاما بيضاء و يغنى  بدون اى آلات عزف الا كل انواع الطبول مع آلة دف و يقول يا حبيبى يا حسين يا حبيبتى يا ستنا عائشة يا حبيبتى يا مفخدة رسول اللات  و يبدو ان الشاب الادربيجانى سامى يوسف و الذى يغنى باللغة العربية دون ان يفهم حرف منها  يغنى للاسلام ايضا دون ان يعرف عنه اى شيئ بالمرة فنجده فى الفيديو كليب بالبيجامة البيضاء ممسكا بكاميرا فوتوغرافية؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان رسول الاسلام قال "إن أكثر الناس عذابا يوم القيامة لهم المصورون" ثم  يذهب لإمرأة محجبة (أمه غالبا )ليقبل يدها و هى تقرأ القرآن رغم انه بيده كان يصور فوتوغرافيا و العياذ باللات ثم يقوم  بالصلاة فى الجوامع ثم يقوم بقيادة رجل اعمى فى الطريق على طريقة اعمى يقود عميان ،غير ان المفاجئة كانت فى إستمرار انصراف الجماهير المحمدية عن تلك النغمات كبيرة رغم استيراد ارتست من ادريبيجان بزعم انه نصرانى  كفر بدينه و اعتنق المحمدية  و قد توارت هذه النغمات تماما امام نغمات نانسى عجرم المجسمة و نغمات شيرين  المجسمة و  ادت الصدمة لأن  رجال صناعة النغمات المحمدية احسوا ان النجاح لن يأتى بالسرعة التى يتصورونها و أنهم يقدمون منتج رائد جديد يحتاج بعض تضحيات من  منتجيه على صعيد الربح  و نظرا لأن أصحاب شركات الرنات هم انفسهم اصحاب قنوات الفيديو كليب  فقد قرروا جميعا ان يتم الزج صباح مساء بفيديو كليبات سامى يوسف الذى بدأ طبالى و زمارى الصحف فى مصر يلقبونه بالفنان العالمى(اكيد ليس المقصود به الفنان ذو الشهرة العالمية  ربما يقصدون انه حاصل على علمية الازهر ربما؟) و بدأوا يتكلمون مثلا عن اغنيته العبقرية بالبيجامة بإعتبارها فتح جديد فى عالم الاغنية لم يحدث منذ ايام اغنية اوعى تكلمنى بابا جاى ورايا  و بدأوا يطالبون الجماهير بإلالتفاف حول  فناننا  المحمدى العالمى الذى يقف بمفرده ضد المؤامرة النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية لإجتزاز جذور المحمدية من الكرة الارضية فنقرأ لكاتب سياسى كبير كصلاح منتصر يقول  :حتى لو كانت اغنياته أقل من العادية فيجب ان نقف خلف فناننا العالمى الكبير فخر الامة الاسلامية  فهو  الوحيد الذى حقق حلمكل من اهتم بالفن الإسلامى[[ ملحوظة بسيطة: الفن حرام فى الاسلام و لا تدخل الملائكة بيت فيه كلب او تصاوير ]] فأخيرا نرى الآن  شابا ينتج موسيقى[[ ملحوظة بسيطة: الموسيقى حرام فى الاسلام لقول رسول المحمدية " فصل ما بين الحلال والحرام الصوت بالدف ". رواه أحمد فى مسنده  وحسنه الألباني]] وفيديو كليب [[ ملحوظة بسيطة: ان اكثر الناس عذابا يوم القيامة لهم المصورون]]على نفس المستوى الفنى الراقى الذى تُنتج به الأغانى الساقطة ،الماجنة  كما أنه ظهر فى البداية مع شيخنا الجليل عمرو خالد فخر شباب الامة الاسلامية  و قد قدمه لنا شيخنا الجليل على انه ليس كعمرو دياب أو هشام عباس أو غيرهما ممن يغنون لرسول الله عليه افضل الصلوات و التسليم فى المناسبات الدينية فقط  ، ويظلون باقى العام فى إنتاج أغانى الحب ، والكليبات الساقطة التى تنفجر منها المشاهد العارية و تنكشف فيها لحوم بنات حواء من الهند الى البرازيل . [[ملحوظة: كان هذا مجرد مثال صغير على ما كتبه كاتب سياسى يفترض فيه انه معتدل فى محاولة لتغيير  رد فعل الشارع الفاتر تجاه هذه اللعبة الادربيجانية التى اخترعها تجار الرنات فى مصر  و لسان حال الكاتب يقول الدوى على الآذان امر من السحر و الناس بالاستمرار فى الدعاية المباشرة و الغير مباشرة لهذه اللعبة الادربيجانية ستتعود على هذه اللعبة و ستصبح ضمن  مطالب الحياة بالنسبة لهم]]
       ثم بدأ تجار الرنات و اللوجوهات يوجهون لعبتهم الادربيجانية - التى لا تعرف حرفا من اللغة العربية رغم انه يغنى باللغة عربية؟؟ على طريقة حفظة القرآن الباكستانيين - لكى تتخلى عن التزامها بصحيح المحمدية التى تحرم كل انواع المعازف و الغناء بإستثناء الدف على ان تكون العازفة جارية او سرية او عاهرة  و القيام بغناء و اكرر غناء أغانى استريو مجسمة الموسيقى بكل انواع الموسيقى  و كان ألبوم  supplication أى دعاء الذى حقق نجاح نسبى بالقياس بالمعلم خاصة ان فضائيات الفيديو كليب قد  فرضته على المشاهد بشدة لفترة طويلة طالت لأكثر مهن شهرين متواصلين رغم ان كثافة الانتاج الفنى تحول دائما من استمرار عرض فيديو كليب كل تلك الفترة من الزمن   لأنه قدم للراقصين مادة للرقص عليها لأنه تم حشر كل انواع المعازف المحرمة به؟؟؟ و الغريب ان الرجل الذى كان حريص ان يحصل على فتوى بإجازة الطبلة فقط فى البومه الاول الفاشل المعلم  لم يكترث بالحصول على فتوى لاستخدام الجيتار و الاورجون و الاورج و الكيبورد و شتى انواع الوتريات و الات النفخ النحاسية و الخشبية و لم يعيب الالبوم الا نزوله للأسواق فى نفس وقت نزول البوم الفنانة نانسى عجرم الجديد  و طبعا كان صعب جدا علىsupplication الصمود أمام "أطبطب و ادلع"
و اعتقد ان بعد تجربة supplication فإن ظاهرة  الغناء المحمدى الراقص ستتوارى سريعا فبالرغم من حملة البروباجاندا التى صاحبتها و كأنها البغل فى الابريق  فلا اثر حقيقى لها فى الاسواق 
لقد كتب النقاد عن اغنية امى أحدى اغنيات البوم supplication مقالات مطولة اكثر من المقالات التى تحدثت عن أغنية الاطلال فى زمان الجاهلية   و أغنية امى تلك التى رأيتها  و ظهرت فيها إمرأة محجبة بعد ان كانت  كليبات سامى يوسف خالية من النساء و الذى ظهر فيه سامى يوسف  يرتدى جلباب  و ليس بيجاما و يقود أحدث منجزات الحضارة الاسلامية و هى الـــبـــراق المجنح ماركة  فولفو جى تى آى  تربو كوبيه  ثم ينظر فى مزولة رملية ماركة سووتش  سويسرية يرتديها حول معصمه ليتعرف منها على مواقيت الصلاة  و يبدو انه كان مسافرا بالبراق الفولفو المجنح  للصلاة فى الحرم المكى الشريف على ان ينتقل بها الى  المسجد الاقصى ليصلى التراويح فجاءه خبر الست والدته فى مستشفى سعودى المانى قبل ان يصل  الى حائط البراق ليربط براقه  VOLVOالفولفو فيه  فحول  لجام البراق فورا الى المستشفى السعودى الامانى حيث  وجد الست الوالدة تقرا عدية ياسين و تبكى  و هنا ينتهى الفيديو كليب بحمد اللات
و قد ووجه الفيديو كليب بهجوم من التيار المحمدى المرتبط بالاسرة الحاكمة فى السعودية التى لم ترضى عن ان أم  عبقرى الزمان الادربيجانى سامى يوسف  قد ظهرت بعض خصلات شعرها الحرير من تحت الحجاب  مما تسبب فى شيوع الفجور و الفاسد فى المجتمع السعودى!!! و الغريب انه لم يعترض احد على كثرة الآلات الموسيقية و شتى انواع المعازف  و كأنهم الغوا اللات و رسوله من المحمدية التى حرمت كل الآلات الموسيقية  و استبدلوهم بإله آخر 
أما  فى تصوير اغنية "حسبى ربى" احد اغنيات الالبومsupplication فقد  أصبت بإندهاش كبير جدا  عندما رأيت الفيديو كليب به سامى يوسف  بدلا من ان يجاهد مثلا او يربط على وسطه حزاما ناسفا مثلا  او يهاجم حضانة اطفال فى اسرائيل بمدفع رشاشا او اى عمل محمدى بطولى  فإذا به و العياذ باللات يذهب الى   -و العياذ باللات- المسرح -والعياذ باللات- تاركا ميدان القتال فى فلس طين قلب منطقة الاوقاف المحمدية ما بين مشارق الارض و مغاربها. ليجلس -و العياذ باللات- وسط  فنانى الاوركسترا الكفرة المجرمين  الجالسين امام شتى انواع المعازف  ثم يمد يده الى -و العياذ باللات-  "بيانو" كهربائى -والعياذ باللات- (و هذا الكهربائى هو اكثر انواع المعازف حرمة  فهو الذى يٌعزف به فى الكنائس و الديارات و البيارات و البيع فى كل بلدان الكفر و الشرك النصرانى)  ليرفع يده لحضرة سيدنا رسول اللات  و يقرأ القرآن  قبل ان يعزف و العياذ باللات  طالبا من اللات عز و جل ان يعينه على تلك المهمة العملاقة التى سيحرر بها فلس طين   و قد انتظرت ان سامى يوسف سيفجر نفسه فى هذا الكهربائى الملعون الرجيم بعد اتمام قراءته لسورة ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد و إرم ذات العماد . و لكنه بدلا من ذلك  عزف الموسيقى لمستمعيه من الصهاينة الزنادقة المشركين العلوج و العياذ باللات  فهل يٌتخذ من القران وسيلة لمباركة الاعمال التى حرمها القرآن  و صدق فى سامى يوسف و تجار رناته  ما قاله رسول اللات فيما نقله عنه  عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال حدثني أبو عامر - أو أبو مالك - الأشعري والله ما كذبني : سمع النبي ص يقول " ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم يأتيهم  لحاجة فيقولوا ارجع إلينا غدا فيبيتهم الله ويضع العلم ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة " و تفسيره
الحر : هو العضو الجنسى للمرأة/\ الحرير: هو مؤخرة المرأة/\ الخمر: المشروب المسكر /\ المعازف: كل الآلات الموسيقية و آلات الايقاع و الطرق و النفخ و الاوتار بلا اى استثناء /\  يروح عليهم بسارحة: فقير يستجدى منهم حسنة /\ يمسخ : يحول الانسان الى حيوان او جماد
و فى هذا الحديث يضع رسول اللات المعازف و آلات الطرب و سط كل تلك  المجموعة من الموبقات و المحرمات  و يتحدث عن عاقبة ذلك
وكما تم اقرار الربا بمنتهى البساطة بطريقة  تغيير الاسم بحيث اصبح الربا هو المرابحة الاسلامية  و هكذا ايضا يتجاهل الجميع تماما كون الاغانى محرمة تماما فى المحمدية إنطلاقا من الآية المحمدية الشهيرة" ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله" و قد فسر إجماع  مفسروا القرآن كلمة لهو الحديث بأنه الغناء  كما تزيد الائمة و الفقهاء حتى انهم فسروا آية"يشهدون الزور" بأن الزور هو ستة انواع محددة الغناء ايا كان غرضه احدها و تلك الانواع هى :
الأول : الشرك باللات
الثاني : الكذب بما لا ينفع الاسلام و بما لا يهدم الكفر
الثالث : أعياد أهل الذمة  مثل عيدى الميلاد و القيامة و العياذ باللات
الرابع : الغناء و العياذ باللات
الخامس : لعبة كانت منتشرة  في الجاهلية تُسمى" بالزور" 
السادس : أنه المجلس الذي يُشتَم به رسول اللات  مثل مجلس الدنماركيين الكفرة الذى جلس به عمرو خالد
مما يؤكد قولنا ان المحمديين لا يلتزمون ابدا من دينهم الا ما فى اذية للناس   بل انه من الاعاجيب ان  فى اغنية supplication إعتمد على مجموعة من المحمديين يرقصون التنورة فى جامع و من المعروف ان رقصة التنورة هى رقصة  تركمانية أسيوية كانت تقوم بها الجوارى التركمانيات للخلفاء المحمديين و تدور الرقصة حول امرأة لا ترتدى فقط الا التنورة فقط لا غير و الجزء العلوى من جسدها مكشوف و لا ترتدى شيئ تحت التنورة و تظل تدور  حول نفسها بحيث ترتفع  التنورة لأعلى بفعل زيادة ضغط الهواء تحتها و بالتالى اتجاه الهواء من اسفل الى اعلى بفعل اللف  و تظل تدور حتى تكشف التنورة كل ما تحتها و ما كانت تستره و لكن و فى عام 1851 و أثناء قيام الخديوى اسماعيل  باستعراض جواريه امام السلك الديبلوماسى فى مصر لاحظ ان احد افراد البعثة التمثيلية لمصالح المغرب يتنظر بإشتهاء لاحدى جوارى الخديوى و يشير اليها بطريقة اثارت نخوة الخديوى فأمر من ساعتها أمره الشهير الذى غير مسار ما يعرفه الارهابيين بالفن الاسلامى؟  بمنع رقصة التنورة المحمدية  للجوارى نهائيا و فقط قصر  السماح بممارسة تلك الراقصة على الغلمان فقط( الغلمان المخلدون المفخدون  ذوى اللحوم البيضاء  كاللؤلؤ المنثور)و أصبحت رقصة التنورة التى يمارسها الغلمان الشواذ جنسيا  منذ تلك اللحظة هى احدى الشعائر الدينية و الصلوات المحمدية و الفرائض المعجزية  التى تمارسها الطرق الصوفية خصوصا  و لما مرت السنون و تحولت المحمدية من ديانة الى عقدة نفسية تحولت رقصة الغلمان المفخدون المخلدون للتنورة شعارا رسميا لبلاد المئة بليون بليون تريليون مأذنة  ففى كل مهرجان للفن الشعبى  تدعى اليه مصر و يٌطلب فيه من وزارة الثقافة المصرية ارسال فرقة تعبر عن الفن الشعبى لمصر  يكون كل ما يدور بذهن المهرجان الداعى هو ان مصر سترسل فرقة للرقص القبطى الفرعونى تعبر عن الهوية الحضارية القبطية الحامية لمصر و لكنها تفاجأ بأن مصر قد ارسلت مجموعة من الشواذ جنسيا  من الغلمان المخلدون المفخدون ذوى اللحوم البيضاء كاللؤلؤ المنثور من مطيلى الشعور يرتدون تنورات ملونة و يلفون حول انفسهم الى ان ترتفع التنورة لأعلى و يبان ما تحتها و هو بنطلون بيجامة قديمة ممزق!!و يسمى هذا الغلام ب "اللفيفة" بينما  يقف خلف هذا الغلام المخلد مجموعة من الطبالين يصرخون يا حبيبى يا محمد يا حبيبى يا حسين و يسمعى هذا الغلام ب " النحتية" و الآن عرفت لماذا يرتدى سامى يوسف البيجامة ربما يفكر فى احتراف رقص التنورة بعد زوال  الاقبال على الاغانى المحمدية التى تحرمها الديانة المحمدية هى و كافة انواع المعازف
و جاء لقاء العنصر الارهابى "أحمد منصور" الشهير بترقيصه لحواجبه فشر الست تحية كاريوكا فى زمانها 
مع "سامى يوسف" فى إطار الحملة الارهابية لإنقاذ صناعة الرنات المحمدية من المؤامرة النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية لاجتزاز جذور الرنات المحمدية من الكرة الارضية 
جاء هذا اللقاء ليوضح الى اى حد  التنظيمات المحمدية الارهابية تلك مترابطة تتحرك ككل لا يتجزأ  فهناك نفق  واسع جدا بكل تأكيد يربط محمدية عمرو خالد بمحمدية أسامة بن لادن و هناك نفق واسع يربط محمدية الشيخ حسن يوسف(الممثل السينمائى التائب و المنتج السينمائى حاليا) بمحمدية يوسف القرداوى(مع الاعتذار للانسان القرد) و هناك نفق واضح بين محمدية الزرقاوى و بن لادن و الظواهرى  بمحدية "سامى يوسف" 
كل هذه الظواهر المحمدية مترابطة تتحرك بتنسيق عجيب و كل منها يؤدى للآخر  و هذا طبعا للرد على بعض السذج  الاغبياء الذين يقولون ان محمدية عمرو خالد اخف وطأة من محمدية اسامة بن لادن ؟ فمحمدية سامى يوسف هى الطريق  الى محمدية عمرو خالد و محمدية عمرو خالد هى الطريق لمحمدية أحمد منصور و محمدية احمد منصور هى الطريق لمحمدية يوسف القرداوى و محمدية القرداوى هى الطريق لمحمدية  رمضان شلح و اسماعيل هنية و محمدية رمضان شلح و اسماعيل هنية هى الطريق لمحمدية  الظاهرى و بن لادن و الزرقاوى
لذا فعندما نرى محمدية أحمد منصور تتحرك بمنتهى القوة لدعم محمدية سامى يوسف  فإننا لا نقول أنظر ان هؤلاء المحمديين المتطرفين يدعمون محمديون اقل تطرفا 
بل نقول انهم جميعا تنظيم واحد عنكبيوتى متعدد الاذرع و الايدى و متشابك الخيوط بين ارجله و اذرعه  تقسيم ادوار و كل شعبة داخل التنظيم لها اهداف محددة تظهر للجاهل انها منافسة للشعبة الاخرى و لكنك ترى اذا دققت انها مساندة لها و مدعمة لها   .... و أعتقد ان  هذا كان اهم ما كشف عنه اللقاء أما بقية ما كشف عنه اللقاء فقد كان معروفا للجميع و ربما فقط  أنه فاجأ من لم يكونوا يعلمون مثلا ان سامى يوسف  المغنى للرسول لا يعرف سيئا عن دين الرسول و لا عن لغة الرسول و لا يفهم حرفا واحدا من أى أغنية من أغنياته؟؟؟ و هو يقول انه سيتعلم و أشك فى أن لديه اى نية لأن يتعلم فهو ما هو الا مملوك له مولى يريده ان يظل بهذا الحجم فقط ليستخدمه فى تلك المهمة فقط و هى اجتذاب شباب  النوادى و حمامات السباحة و اندية البلياردو و البولينج الى طريق الجهاد  عن طريق رنات الموبايل و نظرا لان الفئة المستهدفة من المشروع قد انصرفت تماما عن هذا الشاب الادربيجانى  حتى ان حفلته المزمعة فى القاهرة لم تحظى بأى اقبال من شباب الاندية فما كان من الجهة الداعم لهذه الحفلة الا ان اصبحت توزع تذاكر الحفلة بالمجان فى السوبر ماركتات الاسلامية كالنور و المحمل و الحرم و الحرمين و الثلاث حريمات.....
و دعنا من المقدمة الطويلة التى صاغها العنصر الارهابى أحمد منصور عن لقاؤه الملغى و الذى يزعم منصور انه مؤجل مع النائب سعد الحريرى و الذى أشك انه سيعقد أصلا فأمثال النائب سعد الحريرى لا توجد اى مشتركات بينهم و بين أحمد منصور فإذا كان المواطن الباريسى بطرس بطرس غالى مثلا  يضطره طمعه الى البحث عن المبلغ المالى الذى سيحصل عليه كثمن للقائه للعنصر الارهابى أحمد منصور و يظل يفاص الى ان يحصل على اعلى سعر فالنائب سعد الحريرى أثرى من ان ينظر لمبلغ تنافه يحصل عليه من لدن بن لادن او عفريته الصغير احمد منصور  الذى يذكرنى كلما اراه بعفريت الفانوس فى فيلم اسماعيل ياسين و الفانوس السحرى((بتاع سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام ))
و بعد المقدمة ظهر للمشاهد الآتى
(1)سامى يوسف لا يعرف العربية و بالتالى لا يفهم حرفا مما يغنيه
(2)لقد ظهرت التقية بوضوح فى كلام أحمد منصور و هو يفخم فى كلمة "مؤلف موسيقى" و هو يصف بها
سامى يوسف رغم علمه بأن المحمدية تحرم الموسيقى و كل صور المعازف(آلات العزف) فأحمد منصور هو مؤذن لمسجد بالفيوم و خطيب جمعة و مدرس ابتدائى تربية اسلامية و يعرف ما هى حرمة الآلات الموسيقية فى المحمدية
(3)سأل أحمد منصور عن  هل هدف سامى يوسف هو اختراق صناعة الرنات  او اجتذاب شريحة الشباب التى تكلمنا عنها  فتهرب من السؤال بالكلام عن الرسالة المحمدية السامية للموسيقى التى تحرمها المحمدية كما اوضحنا
(4)سأل احمد منصور عن كم الفتايات المراهقات(المحجبات) اللائى تحطن به فإدعى انه لا يفهم الترجمة؟؟؟؟  و الكل يعلم ان سامى يوسف هو اختراع عمرو خالد المختص بتحجيب فتايات الطبقة الثرية فى مصر و سامى يوسف كان احد وسائل جذب عمرو خالد لتلك الفتايات الكاسيات العاريات  و اللائى لا سبيل لإجتذابهن الا بتقديم شاب روش طحن مثل الادربيجانى سامى يوسف  يقف ليغنى و يطبل فى فواصل حفلات عمرو خالد التحجيبية العظمى
(5)لجأ احمد منصور بسذاجة و غباء لإطلاق الفاظ الفنان العالمى و النجم العالمى و نجم الاوبرا العالمية  على اللعبة الادربيجانية سامى يوسف الذى لا يسمع عنه احد فى الكون سوى فى السعودية و مصر بل لا يسمع عنه احد فى بلده ادربيجان و هذه السذاجة موجهة فقط للشباب الساذج المحمدى الثرى فى مصر و الذى ينبهر بإى شيئ لمجرد انهم يقولون عنه انه ناجح فى الغرب حتى لو كان هذا الشيئ  مجرد لعبة ادريبيجانية تافهة  ثم منذ متى صارت الاوبرا أخا شقيق و ابن أخا شقيق  _أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات_
(6)كانت أكثر لحظات اللقاء دراماتيكية هى اللحظة التى تبرأ فيها اللعبة الادريبيجانية سامى يوسف من كونه ادربيجانى((( من ابوين و أربعة اجداد ادربيجانيين و مولود فى ادربيجان ))) و ظل يصرخ أنا بريطانى مسلم انا لست ادربيجانى  انا بريطانى مسلم
(7)كانت اكثر اللحظات اثارة للسخرية عندما قال احمد منصور انه يصفق ل سامى يوسف نيابة عن كل الامة الاسلامية و الحقيقة انها عادة محمدية قديمة عادة المصادرة على العقول فتلك الامة المحمدية قالت كلمتها فى سامى يوسف  و هى لا تصفق له رغم اصرار قنوات الفيديو كليب على فرض فيديو كليباته المثيرة للشفقة على مشاهديها لفترة طويلة
(8)أما اللحظة التى أثارت سخريتى بحق فى اللقاء عندما قال احمد منصور على اغنية سامى يوسف عن فلس - طين  أن الرائع فيها إنها بالانجليزية؟؟؟؟؟ أين انت يا لغة القرآن الى هذا الحد تحتقرون قرآنكم و لغة قرآنكم حتى ترون فيها  خامة القبح  بينما توجعون رؤوسنا صباح مساء  بجمالها الفتاك و الغريب ان احمد منصور المعروف انه لا يجيد الانجليزية و يستعين بجيش من المترجمين عند دخوله الولايات المتحدة  كان جاهزا بالترجمة فى ورقة مطبوعة قبل اللقاء و قال بلغة القبح : " فرحي هي حزني هي حياتي هي موتي.[[ تعليق: ألف مبروك يا سيدى عقبال ما فرحك يظل هو حزنك الى الابد]]. هي موتي هي جنوني هي عقلي [[ تعليق: كلام سليم اتفق معك : فبالرغم من ان الانسان الطبيعى لا يفقد غريزة حب البقاء ابدا الا فى لحظات جنونه فإننا نجد ان المحمديين لديهم استعداد دائم لتفجير انفسهم لمجرد رغبتهم فى ابادة الحضارة الانسانية  لذلك فبكل تأكيد عقلهم هو جنونهم كما تقول]] إيماني و يقيني، لا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر جمالها[[ تعليق : اسرائيل جميلة فعلا لأنها عادت لاهلها الاصليين بالفعل الذين كانت مملكتهم قائمة عليها و عاصمتها اورشاليم منذ ثلاثة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد و تلك المملكة لم تعرف القبح الا عندما احتلها الهمج الارهابيون عام639بقيادة ابو عبيدة ابن الجراح  فدائما جمال المكان  هو نتيجة مباشرة لجمال اهل المكان  فأفغانستان قبيحة لأن اهلها كلهم قبح من الداخل و ليس لأنها فقيرة و اسرائيل جميله لأن اهلها كلهم جمال من الداخل و ليس لأنها غنية  و داخل اسرائيل اذهب للاماكن ذات الاغلبية العربية فستجدها اماكن قبيحة لأن القبح قابع داخل نفوس اهلها]] ينادونكِ باسم مختلف اليوم لكن اسمك واحد يا حياتي يا قلبي يا فلس  طين.. يا فلس طين كلما اقتربت إليكِ كلما ازددتِ بعدا[[تعليق:طبعا فسجون اسرائيل بها ثعابين  تتحرق شوقا لتنهل من دمائك الارهابية فقط قرب  فهذه الثعابين ستعرف كيف ترحب بك و بامثالك]] أنا أبحث عنكِ دائما مثل واحة السراب في حلم[[تعليق: جيد انك تعترف بأن كل يقيناتك تلك ما هى الا ثراب]] فرقوا بيننا إلى اليوم بأعمالهم[[تعليق: اعمالهم تلك هى سبب جمال تلك الارض التى تشتهى جمالها و جمالها سيتحول الى نفس القبح المستشرى فى كل العالم المحمدى لو  دخلها امثالك]] ينادونكِ باسم مختلف اليوم لكن اسمك واحد، قلبي يا حبي يا حياتي يا فلس  طين يا فلس  طين، [[ تعليق: اتتكلم عن الاسامى يا محمدى ؟ الذى جعل الربا  هو المرابحة الاسلامية و بمجرد تغيير الاسم تحول من حرام الى حلال زلالا رزقا طيبا لا ربا و لا ريبة   و الذى جعل الديموقراطية تصبح ديمومة الكراسى هو الذى اخترع كلمة فس طين تلك و لقد كان مبدعا فى اختراعها  فما هى الا فلس و طين اما ارض اسرائيل  فالكل يشهد بجمالها فقط عندما عادت لأحضان العبرانيين اهلها الاصليين  فلنصلى لأن يعود كل تائه لاهله ساعتها سيتألق جمالا  حتى انت يا ادربيجانى اذا عدت لأدربيجان ستكون أقل قبحا بكل تأكيد]]
(9) كان ألطف ما فى اللقاء هو حلم سامى يوسف لتأليف مقطوعة اوبرالية اركسترالية بها كل انواع المعازف و العياذ باللات  و يغنى مطربيها الاوبراليين كلماتها بسبعة لغات دعاية للمحمدية؟؟ فكيف تدعو للمحمدية بالخروج عن المحمدية و الكفر بالمحمدية . إنك تؤلف الآن محمدية جديدة  الموسيقى مباحة فيها و الخمر مباح فيها و لحم الخنزير مباحا فيها و الفكر حرا فيها و الحاكمية فيها للشعب  و تفجير الذات محرم فيها و الجهاد الاستشهادى محرم فيها  و تعدد الزوجات محرم فيها و إغتصاب النساء من جوارى و اماء و مخطوفات و مسبيات و ملك اليمين محرم فيها  و الطلاق و خراب البيوت الا لعلة الزنا محرم فيها و لا مكان فيها للقرآن الحالى
و بعد ان تنتهى من حرق القرآن و اعادة تأليفه من جديد بما يوافق الدين الجديد الذى تؤلفه تستطيع ان تؤلف مقطوعتك السيمفونية الشهباء لتدعو الناس ليدخلوا فى هذا الدين أفواجا
:smile02 :tounge :tounge :tounge :tounge :bomb: :thnk0001: :bomb: :tounge :tounge :tounge :tounge :smile02 *​*
*


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يشفيهم ................ صلولهم يا جماعه ان ربنا يهديهم ويشفيهم*
*اامين*


----------

